# The Slaanesh Project



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello all. This is my first project thread. Not big into converting, but here goes. 








This is my first noise marine squad. Carved up a few tau weapons for the blasters and blast masters. Got the marines cheap on eBay, so forgive the paint jobs. It will get (in my opinion anyways) better when I get around to it. 










The blast masters up close. I like how heavy the look. Metal. 









My prince of excess, Velius the Devil. He doesn't look very Slaaneshi, mostly because when I was painting him I wasn't sure where I was going with my army. I realize that Slaanesh Princes are not considered optimal, but I'm alright with that. The idea that a man partied so hard he was gifted with Daemonhood and Immortality is pretty awesome. Besides, last tournament he was an absolute monster and wrecked everything that came at him. 










And this is my Keeper of Secrets, Saint Ajora, the Fallen. Originally intended for her to be another flying Princess, but the wings were giving me so much trouble that she's currently a greater Daemon. The role fit her in the tournament, so she may stay as she is. 

Anyways, feel free to pass along any advice. I'm figuring out the hobby aspects still, so anything is appreciated.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing more of this - the demon prince is very nicely painted and with a little work those noise marines should look fantastic.

Some bigger pics of the KoS would be nice too :victory:

What else have you got planned?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Rogue Daemon said:


> And this is my Keeper of Secrets, Saint Ajora, the Fallen. Originally intended for her to be another flying Princess, but the wings were giving me so much trouble that she's currently a greater Daemon. The role fit her in the tournament, so she may stay as she is.


Hell yeah, another FFTactics fan. :good::good::good:


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey thanks for the kuddos!
Don't judge me for the noise marines, like I said, got them cheap on eBay lol. I'm hoping to actually get a little display setup so I'm not snapping pics with my iPhone on the kitchen table. 

I'm planning a Lord of Change and a couple more princes for a little flying circus. There's a local tournament that does 1500 point games, and my Keeper and Prince did awesome there. Also love the idea of a horde of monstrous daemons swooping down on the enemy. 




















Again, apologies for image quality.


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol I was wondering if anyone would ever get the reference Venomlust! Velius is also referenced to the game, and I'm debating calling my unholy band the Glabados Host.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Rogue Daemon said:


> Lol I was wondering if anyone would ever get the reference Venomlust! Velius is also referenced to the game, and I'm debating calling my unholy band the Glabados Host.


Ah I glossed over Velius, cool stuff.

I'd love to see someone create some of the main characters and jobs.

Good luck with the tourney, rape 'em good.


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol I'd really like to see the main characters as well. Maybe when I get around to my imperial guard again. Get a primaris psyker, white Mage medics lol.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I think you have the start to a great army. I like the conversions for the Sonic Weapons. Been Pondering about good Conversions for them myself of late.


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah I read some awesome ideas online, but I read about the tau conversions and my brother had some weapons lying around so I took the cheaper route lol. There's lots of good stuff around though, if you have the patience


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Got a couple of snow days, so instead of not being home all week, I get time off. Hopefully that means I can start working on them noise marines and maybe my poor neglected Heldrake. And paint daemons. Hmmm


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Got a little painting done, and a few new models!









Here's everybody I worked on the past couple of days. 









The blast master marines on an objective marker that's still very much a WIP. 









Here's the big guys. I added a Lord of Change and Be'lakor, which will keep my other Prince company in the skies so he's not the only beastie my opponent has to deal with, and keep the heat off my poor foot slogging Keeper. Not sure if I'll be anymore productive this weekend, especially since I'll be getting a few games in with my brothers. 

We've been doing fun little 500 point games. It's been funny with how limited our armies are, and makes you think about your strategies much differently. It's also sad when a necron overlord takes a whole turn of shooting to put down, only to have it rise up again and continue running your units off objectives lol. Anyways, I'll try to get more done this weekend


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Got a little painting started this morning. It's been a long week for me, so it's nice to finally get some progress going on this project. 

Here is a lord of change, who is as of yet unnamed, but I am working on it :3
His obsessive love for shiny objects and jewels led him to come under the dominion of Saint Ajora, the Keeper of Secrets, who has promised him riches in return for his allegiance. As a token of their alliance, Saint Ajora gifted this Lord of Change with an amulet that the obsessive creature couldn't refuse. Unfortunately, the daemonic amulet sapped the creature's free will and bound him to the Keeper. If the powerful Daemon of Tzeentch just removed the amulet, he could regain his freedom, but the vain creature refuses to give up his treasure and so remains bound to his new Mistress. 


















And here is Be'lakor. He may just stay as Be'lakor, enthralled to the Keeper of Secrets, or I may have him represent a different prince with another story. We'll have to see. 



















I am making up their paint schemes as I go, so it will probably be pretty rough for a while. Anyways, tips and critiques are always appreciated! Like I said, I don't have anything special planned so ideas are welcome


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Got some work done on my lord of change today. Really enjoyed working on him. Got some detail work and highlighting to do, and of course basing. I don't know why I'm so opposed to getting bases done lol. Anyways, I'm hoping this beastie will be done for the tournament this weekend.


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Got some more pink horrors to spawn in my games. Army is getting pretty Tzeentchie, so I'm sure I'll be nabbing up some more of the scandalous daemons in the near future.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, I suppose it is worth to know that Tzeentch and Slaanesh are relative friends, unlike how Slaanesh and Khorne hates each other. :wink: Doesn't really matter if the army gets a bit more tzeentchian. Still, quite fun fluff you wrote there.


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol thanks. I just found it funny that most of the pink in my army wouldn't be from Slaanesh units, considering the name I gave this project haha. But there is a soft spot for fireball slinging, giggling pink minions. So silly


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Got some painting done on Be'lakor today. Made him purple, then he got too purple, so I made him less purple and more grey. I like how he's turned out :]

















Still pretty purple, but not terribly so in my opinion. He's almost complete and ready to serve Slaanesh!


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Started the horrors this week, and got some cheap screamers off eBay. Start of my mini-screamerstar unit that I'm going to try out for tournament play. Apparently mini-screamerstars aren't new, but that's fine with me. 










The screamer riding herald has been my test model. Planning to do some flame effects on the hands or something. I'll be leaving this coming week, so I'll have time to plan something or get some painting done. We'll see


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Ooh, I very much like the Screamer-as-a-Disc thing!


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah it came from a bit of laziness and not liking the disks. Didn't look very fast. This way I plan to have the heralds holding on for dear life while the screamers zip about. Was thinking of having the other herald hanging from the tail like he fell off, but pose him like he's still trying to cast spells. It was amusing in my head lol


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha I can see that, holding onto the tail with one hand and shooting flame with the other behind him.


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm back from jumping out of planes and am excited to finally get my nerd back on! 










That's right, PINK HELDRAKES!!
I'm continuing my decline into debauchery with the Prince of Excess, and his favorite party animals, the Emperor's Children. 

Please consider that he's not done and I did a pretty shoddy job with the black, but it was partly on purpose. I'm sticking to my story because I am not sure I want to do more layers of the pink.

Technically I think I put the Baleflamer in his mouth, but I'm probably going to run him with a hades. It was suggested to do the mouth, eyes, and some detail work in a neon bright green, and I really like that idea. 

As always tips/comments/concerns are welcome.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow, is that Pink as bright as it looks in the picture? Always good to see more heldrakes, even if i have taken an extended break from Chaos myself...


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah it's just the citadel EC pink layers lol. I'll probably be adding some highlights to it, but it's very pink so it might just need some shading instead lol


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Rogue Daemon said:


> Yeah it's just the citadel EC pink layers lol. I'll probably be adding some highlights to it, but it's very pink so it might just need some shading instead lol


Fuck that, add more highlights! I think it looks really good in those colours and makes an amazingly gaudy army centerpiece.


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol I'm of the same mindset! I may need a second drake, you know, once the memories of how long and tedious it is to paint finally fades away...

I was staring at it for hours last night, painting all the black, so I'll have to see how I feel about it tomorrow and maybe get to work on the details. There's a tournament in a couple weeks so I'm hoping to have it completed and at least make some progress on my screamers. If I'm feeling really adventurous, I may even get around to basing things lol. 

Anyone got any ideas for the heldrake base? Kind of want to add some models down there fighting. I was planning a snowy theme for my chaos forces.


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Decided I will probably use eldar, since Slaanesh has a thing for them. Here's some detail work I got done today


----------



## Rogue Daemon (Jan 22, 2014)

Got an HQ of sorts to host all of the debauchery that my army will engage in! I call it the Sin Bin. Yes it's the name of the porno shop in Boondock Saints. I found it appropriate. 










Got it primed and hopefully I'll get around to begin painting it today. Still debating colors for it, but I am leaning to purple/pink to keep with the theme haha


----------

